# Missouri River Walleyes



## Bobby O (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm heading out to Lake Sharpe and Lake Francis on the Missouri river to see if I can get some 'eyes. Anyone have any tips or heard anything from around this area? Thanks


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

The river is putting out a lot of walleye right now. Work the areas from 15' all the way up to 2' of water. Good luck.


----------

